# Any kind of Texas furry meets or anything?



## Texywolf (Jun 24, 2009)

I live in Paris, Texas, and I have never seen a furry/furfan in my life. Infact, my whole experience with the furry fandom includes chatting with furries and watching furries on youtube. I'm wondering, is there anything furry that happens in Texas? I heard about the Texas furry con, but also heard that it got canceled, which is a shame.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 24, 2009)

You missed Furry Fiesta by a few months. However, Oklacon is happening in October, so if you're willing to go up north a bit, you might be able to find some furry interaction in Oklahoma 

And furry stuff happens in every state man. It's just a matter of finding a local group of furs and branching from there. Because once you meet one, they'll introduce you their friends, who will then introduce you to their friends and etc.


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 25, 2009)

http://lonestarfurs.org

Also, Furry Fiesta is every February.


----------



## BJbear2001 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not a big japanimation fan, but heard from some furry friends that there's Akon in (Houston?)Texas around August where you're bound to meet some furs. I agree with the previous poster about Oklacon. Also, it is fairly local and touts being inexpensive; been there twice. It is outdoors(mostly), so the cost for renting a spot is almost non-existent... :> leaving quite a bit left to commission the artist alley there!
Aside from those, I'm not sure around this time of year. You may have to wait until Feb. next year for Furry Fiesta. Sorry.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 25, 2009)

Istanbul said:


> http://lonestarfurs.org
> 
> Also, Furry Fiesta is every February.



I can't believe lonstar still exists lol.



BJbear2001 said:


> Not a big japanimation fan, but heard from some furry friends that there's Akon in (Houston?)Texas around August where you're bound to meet some furs. I agree with the previous poster about Oklacon. Also, it is fairly local and touts being inexpensive; been there twice. It is outdoors(mostly), so the cost for renting a spot is almost non-existent... :> leaving quite a bit left to commission the artist alley there!
> Aside from those, I'm not sure around this time of year. You may have to wait until Feb. next year for Furry Fiesta. Sorry.



Akon is in Dallas and it is massive, 25K + crowds. Many furries do show up but they're a few dozen in thousands of people.


----------

